# ATVing in March



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

My wife has a week off which corrisponds with my week off around the middle of March and she wants to go ATVing. Hay, you have to do what Momma says, right? :roll: At least she is not talking about California or New York. Some options that have been discussed are Mesquite, far Southern Utah ( Sand Mountain, Coral Pink Sandunes, Honeymoon trail, etc.) but we would really like to go to Costo Canyon and the Pansagant Plateau. But I am a little hesitant about that area this year. Any of you folks from the south have a guestamate of the snow conditions in that area in mid March? Thanks.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The San Rafael Swell would usually be possibility that time of year, but who knows this year???


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Head to the logandale trail system, you can gamble in mesquite and have a great time, I am jealous!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

campfire said:


> My wife has a week off which corrisponds with my week off around the middle of March and she wants to go ATVing. Hay, you have to do what Momma says, right? :roll: At least she is not talking about California or New York. Some options that have been discussed are Mesquite, far Southern Utah ( Sand Mountain, Coral Pink Sandunes, Honeymoon trail, etc.) but we would really like to go to *Costo Canyon* and the Pansagant Plateau. But I am a little hesitant about that area this year. Any of you folks from the south have a guestamate of the snow conditions in that area in mid March? Thanks.


Do you mean Casto Canyon near Panguitch? If so, the snow is pretty deep. Just try and avoid areas with deer struggling PLEASE!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> campfire said:
> 
> 
> > My wife has a week off which corrisponds with my week off around the middle of March and she wants to go ATVing. Hay, you have to do what Momma says, right? :roll: At least she is not talking about California or New York. Some options that have been discussed are Mesquite, far Southern Utah ( Sand Mountain, Coral Pink Sandunes, Honeymoon trail, etc.) but we would really like to go to *Costo Canyon* and the Pansagant Plateau. But I am a little hesitant about that area this year. Any of you folks from the south have a guestamate of the snow conditions in that area in mid March? Thanks.
> ...


That is kind of what I thought. And I wouldn't dream of harassing deer with an ATV or even taking it off the trail!!!!!!!!!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Head to the logandale trail system, you can gamble in mesquite and have a great time, I am jealous!


That is one of the options we are considering but we have been there a few times and It is not so big that we havn't seen most of it.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> The San Rafael Swell would usually be possibility that time of year, but who knows this year???


That is actually a really good suggestion. We have been there from the Emery County side but I think there might be some better trails from the I 70 side. I will put it in the hat. But I am kind of leaning toward Sand Mountain so I can take my float tube along.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

campfire said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > The San Rafael Swell would usually be possibility that time of year, but who knows this year???
> ...


On that same note; take the float tube off of Black Dragon from I-70 up to Black Box and float down the spring run off; an experience never to be forgotten; j/k that would be a brutal and deadly one.

Channel 4's AYL did a ride from Vegas to????? a few weeks ago maybe it was that Logandale ride.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Just got back from Huricane. We spent three days in the area. We went to "the mail drop" near the Coral Pink Sand Dunes, we went to "Goosberry Mesa" and we went to "Little Creek Mountain". We avoided the crowded areas ( sand is nice for a couple of hours but my wife and I are a little older and both prefer trail ridding). The weather was PERFECT. The machines ran well and we had a great time.    The only down side is that my minivacation is over and now I have to go back to work.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Love that area there! Next time try the honeymoon trail as well, good to hear somone is getting out and riding. My fist mini-trip is camping out at five mile pass the first weekend in april


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

This was actually our second trip to the Huricane area. We went a couple of years ago. We did the honeymoon trail then. It was fun except for one small spot where I had to take both machines through because my wife is a little squeemish about "tippy". Both times we have been there have been right after the Tri State Jamboree. I think my wife might like to do the Jamboree sometime but I am antisocial by nature and prefer just trying to find the Jamboree routs with my GPS and maps. I think that is half the fun. I have to brag just a little. I played around with National Geographic map software and Google map before we left and speculated on the location of the "Mail Drop". I set a waypoint where I thought it might be. We were able to fine it and I found that my speculated waypoint was 230 feet off the acutual site. :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Certianlly a good cure for cabin fever that is for sure, probably got to ride in short sleve shirts huh? We bought GPS units for our wheelers but are just clueless about them, something I will have to work on this year.


----------

